

Beware of Game of 72, it challenges teenagers to disappear for 72 hours - paganinip
http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/36663/cyber-crime/game-of-72.html

======
jacquesm
Whoever wrote this does not understand the Streisand effect at all.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
I guess they've moved on from jenkem and blue star acid and all that stuff.

